# Greetings from Calgary



## John Musselwhite (Nov 30, 2019)

Greetings Brethren

My name is John Musselwhite from Calgary, Alberta Canada and I was raised just this past April 2019 after spending a year as an EA and a month as FC. Both my grandfathers were Masons and Masters of their lodges at one time, but I didn't know they were Masons until after they had passed on. My mother lodge is Ashlar #28 GRA.
I will be installed as Chaplain on Dec 5, 2019. I'm looking forward to serving, and also looking forward to reading the discussions here.

S&F

Bro. John


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2019)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 1, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi John.


----------



## Chaz (Dec 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## A Brother of Brothers (Dec 2, 2019)

Greetings Brother and Congratulations on Being Raised!!! Your Grandfathers instilled it in you already..... Do what you were called to do and keep the Golden Chain linked.......


----------



## Bro Sony (Dec 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Dec 9, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------

